# My new grass seed is growing spotty?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?
What kind of grass seed ?
Have you been watering it ?
Growing conditions- shade, sun ?

Did you use Spring fertilizer with Halts at all ?


----------



## jcigar (May 18, 2010)

wisconsin
its a mix seed
water at least twice daily
good sun on all day and shade towards end of day


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

jcigar said:


> wisconsin
> its a mix seed
> water at least twice daily
> good sun on all day and shade towards end of day


Just don't put down kentucky 31.

Consider a germination blanket or straw.

BTW, seed typically does not germinate until the air temperature is consistently above 60F.

You're not going to get instant turf unless you put down sod.

Given that, best time of the year to put down seed is fall.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Sometime about the time I'm ready to give up on grass it'll pop up.

Different varieties germinate at different rates , also it's been a lousy spring , it warmed up then got cold and dry ( at least on your southern border).

Warmer temps coming quick though .

Straw helps and quality seed also.


----------

